# Please help sexing D. Leucomelas



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi guys, if anyone could help sex my 2 leucomelas, they are currently 1 year or around 1.5 year. Its seem so hard to sex these two, i often play calling off mistking, but no reaction. one of the fat one..doesn't have a hutchback, the other smaller one does. I know my picture isn't the best, i could only taken from top view. I just got a real job after graduation and would love to spend my first paycheck on either a male leucomelas or female. Which ever is needed. If anyone can provide any input, would be thankful. Thanks in advice. I also put 2 of my 6 month D. Azureus, i could get a good photo, since they wouldn't move and show their toe pad. 


































Azureus









Milez


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Both of the Leucs look female to me. The azureus need a better pic.

Lets see what other people say.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Gamble said:


> Both of the Leucs look female to me. The azureus need a better pic.
> 
> Lets see what other people say.


Ditto.....


----------



## jackjack2011 (Jun 20, 2012)

it looks like both of the leucs are female


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I see girls.


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone, i was actually hoping the smaller one was a male. Since i already overfeed, i thought he might just be a fatten male. I guess wait till Reptile show to find a male Leucomelas. BTW i was wondering if i play Leucomelas calling, what kind of reaction should i be getting from these two female? Thanks for info 


Milez


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think they are all female.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

They appear to be eating well.


----------



## fishguyturnedfrog (Apr 5, 2012)

It's a shame your're on the other side of the country. I've got 2 males and could use a female.


----------

